# MTB trails in Ipswich



## Par500 (22 Jan 2011)

Hello Everybody,
I've recently move to Ipswich from Swansea and I’m hating it. Please help make my
life more bearable by letting me know of any killer MTB trails in the area. 


Thanks,


Tom


----------



## Shaun (23 Jan 2011)

Anyone able to offer advice to Tom?

(Post copied from the Welcome Mat forum)


----------



## chillyuk (23 Jan 2011)

Have you had a look at the Orwell Country Park up in the Gainsborough and Nacton area. I don't know what it would be like for MTB riding but it has a few fairly wild areas, though not huge.

I lived in Ipswich for a few years and was glad to leave.


----------



## Intelligenthamster (29 Jan 2011)

Hi Tom 

Alton Water Reservoir is about 5 miles south of Ipswich. It isn't a killer route by any means but is a pleasant circuit, does actually go up and down in places and can be quite muddy. Has a cafe too. Best to go out of season as it's got cycle hire there so that means kiddies / dawdlers in high summer.

PS Tom, I live in Sussex but am originally from West Cross, which part of Swansea are you from?


----------



## sgooch123 (1 May 2011)

I bike through Bluebell woods in Bentley everyday on my way to Manningtree which is quite nice but not that big.

There are some nice rides around Foxhall stadium.
Thomas Cycle revolution ride out at 6PM every Wednesday. I'm sure they'd be happy for another person to join.

Friday Woods in Colchester is good and bigger than you'd expect, crossing Mersea Road and leading to Donylands as well. Check the map.

Basically, get yourself lost and see where you end up that's what I do!

Also there are local bike races.
Try this:
http://mudsweatgears.sxevents.co.uk/

2nd series race is in Thetford Sunday 8th

And this:
http://www.thetfordmtbracing.com/


Hope this helps.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Sep 2013)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread, but having just got rid of my BSO MTB I've now got a hankering to hit the mud again.

Bikes are banned from Orwell Country part and while Alton Water is fun I'm looking for something new.

Any polite suggestions?


----------



## kingsley (19 Oct 2013)

Hi.. i have a few good routes around ipswich way.. tunstall forest is local too and has some good trails


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Oct 2013)

Any you care to share? Do you use Strava or Endomono?


----------

